# .40 cal - Walther P99 or Beretta PX4 Storm?



## evotunedscc (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a .40 for firing range use and personal protection as well. I'm stuck between the P99 and the new Beretta PX4 Storm. I've been reading a lot of forum posts on both of these guns and can't really decide. For one thing, most of the posts refer to the 9mm models.

This really doesn't tell me much about reliability for .40 of either gun. I also understand that in getting the P99 I need to find one that is 100% German made, how difficult is this to do?

I'm just looking for some good and bad feedback on either or both of these guns.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with the Beretta but thats just me, look into Springfield Armorys XD pistols . I hear they are great and not expensive.


----------

